# Labs after swollen thyroid



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

I have 5 nodules, 2 on right and 3 on left. One being 3 cm that I found in March. Biopsy in April was inconclusive. It's never been painful until about a week ago. It suddenly got swollen and painful. ENT diagnosed it as subacute thyroiditis and order labs to be seen with a PCP or Endo. Nurse called me today with these results:

Thyroglobulin serum - 86
T3 - 132
T4 - 6.7
Antithyrosomething Antibodies - <1
TSH - 1.77

Complete Greek to me. Anyone here able to shed some light on these results? Thanks!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Can you please also post the ranges? (Some ranges vary with different labs, like, T3 ranges at one lab may differ from the T3 ranges at another lab. Then somebody more experienced than myself will leave feedback


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

I didn't get that :/ It was through LabCorp if it helps any!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, without the ranges, it's impossible to interpret some of your results.

Your antibody test was low...that's very good...the lower, the better. But there are other antibody tests that should probably be done for you so you can get a better picture of any autoimmune activity (if there is any). Your TSH is good. But we really need the ranges for your T4 and T3 tests.


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

When the nurse called with results, she said the ENT told her to tell me my Thyroglobulin levels were high and to see and endo. I assume my other levels were normal? What do high thyroglobulin serum levels mean?


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

When the nurse called with results, she said the ENT told her to tell me my Thyroglobulin levels were high and to see and endo. I assume my other levels were normal? What do high thyroglobulin serum levels mean?

I did look around on LabCorp's test info and gathered best I could. I'm really in the dark here. My Endo appt isn't until Jan 7. The only thing I couldn't get was the Thyroglobulin range.

Thyroglobulin 86 
T3 132 (range 71-180)
T4 6.7 (range 4.5-12)
Antithyroblah Antibodies <1 (range 0-.9)
TSH 1.77 (range .45-4.5)

I am going to try and pick up my lab result sheet today.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thryoglobulin is used as a tumor marker for those of us with thyroid cancer. You should have a little thyroglobulin, (I can't remember, but I think my lab's range is <20), but having that in the 80s is a little concerning.

Remind me, did you have an ultrasound?


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

I did. I've had two ultrasounds. One in April and another in October. I had 4 nodules in April, the largest at 3 cm, and 5 in Oct, the largest stayed the same at 3 cm. I also had a biopsy in April. 11 passes, inconclusive but thought to be benign.


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

I just recently had "subacute thyroiditis". I have oddly lost about 5 lbs in the past few weeks, but other than that feeling fine.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, right -- thanks for the reminder.

I think you'll want to have another biopsy...and perhaps see about AFRIMA testing.


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

AFRIMA?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's a genetic test that sometimes moves inconclusive results to the malignant side. There's some controversy about accuracy - I'm not total familiar, so please do your homework - but with an elevated thyroglobulin, I'd certainly be exploring all options, ya know?


----------

